# String ersetzen in Shell



## lernen.2007 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den Inhalt von:

String test = "test34.de"

auf 
test18.de ändern?

Natürlich mit Shell Skript.

Danke


----------



## takidoso (24. Juni 2008)

hi,
hiere habe ich da mal eine nette Seite gegoogelt
http://lars-schenk.com/string-funktionen-und-patternmatching-in-bash/121
ist ne echt nette Übersicht.

viel Spaß

Takidoso


----------

